# Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?



## Administrator (7. Februar 2008)

*Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## olstyle (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*

Dem Spiel fehlt einfach nur die Story und die Abwechslung.
Da hätten auch Monate an "Feinschliff" nichts gebracht.


----------



## Freezeman (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*



			
				olstyle am 07.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Spiel fehlt einfach nur die Story und die Abwechslung.
> Da hätten auch Monate an "Feinschliff" nichts gebracht.



Eben, und deshalb stellt sich nicht die Frage ob HL zu früh raus kam, sondern ob Diablo3 zu spät raus kommt...


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*



			
				olstyle am 07.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Spiel fehlt einfach nur die Story und die Abwechslung.
> Da hätten auch Monate an "Feinschliff" nichts gebracht.


Ich hab mich schon im Demo gelangweilt, ua. weil dort immer wieder das selbe Haus mit den selben Löchern in den  Böden an der Straße stand.

In World of Warcraft werden ja auch Höhlen und Gebäude recycled, aber da fällt das nicht so nervig auf wie bei Hellgate ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*

Als schlecht würde ich das Spiel nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, aber es ist einfach kein Spiel was man intensiv jetzt ein paar Stunden am Stück zocken könnte, sondern eher was für ab und zu mal, weil einfach die Abwechslung fehlt.


----------



## lucdec (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*

Also, die letzte Abstimmmöglichkeit...


----------



## Sheggo (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*

hrhrr wenn einem das Spiel grundsätzlich nit gefällt oder egal ist, muss man einfach die letzte Antwort anklicken   

genial !!!!


----------



## KONNAITN (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*



			
				olstyle am 07.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Spiel fehlt einfach nur die Story und die Abwechslung.
> Da hätten auch Monate an "Feinschliff" nichts gebracht.


Es hätte schon geholfen, wenn man sich anstatt dieser merkwürdigen, mystischen "Seherin-Schwestern-Brüder-Siegel-blabla..."-Geschichte etwas greifbareres und nachvollziehbarerers ausgedacht hätte. Dann wären vielleicht auch die Erzählungen bei den Aktwechsel nicht ganz so uninteressant gewesen. Aber Bill Roper ist offensichtlich kein besonders talentierter Geschichtenerzähler...


----------



## Bensta (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kam Hellgate: London zu früh heraus?*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.02.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Hatte große Hoffnung bei dem Titel, wurde dann leider die Entäuschung des Jahres für mich


----------

